# Diego's girlfriend - wow, wow, WOW!



## LawFitz (Jul 10, 2006)

I was sitting behind the Nightmare at 71 and man o man, I've got to give him props for his lady. To say she is smokin is a complete understatement. Prior to this event, I had the following two as the hottest chicks on the planet, but I gotta say that Diego's lady is right on par...

- Alessandra Ambrosio
- Jessica Alba

I've been talking her up to my buddies at work and no one seems to believe the hype. I wish I had taken a pic but sadly I didn't. So I thought I'd ask the forum for some help. Does anyone have a pic of Diego and his lady that I can share with the good folks around here?

BTW, Diego seemed like a really cool guy and told me that he's going to fight later this year against a yet to be named opponent and that if he wins he'll get a rematch against Koz.

Props to you, Diego!!!


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought he was seeing that blonde Octagon girl?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I want to see some popular sports superstar with some fat 400 pound whale on his arm. Just to go against the grain.


----------



## LawFitz (Jul 10, 2006)

The girl I saw with him was brunette. About 5'5'' 110, athletic with large breasts and a model face.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Wise said:


> I want to see some popular sports superstar with some fat 400 pound whale on his arm. Just to go against the grain.


That'd be ******* hilarious :thumb02:


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

if u gonna post this at least have a dam picture


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah...someone told me he was dating Ali Sonoma.

It wasn't her?


----------



## LawFitz (Jul 10, 2006)

Just looked up Ali Sonoma on google. It was not her.

The chick I saw was brunette, and WAY hotter... believe it or not.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure he has more than one girl.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

because









I don't like reading about a hot girl and not be able to see what she looks like.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*Yeah but she already has a kid so she cant be that good can she???*:confused02: :confused02: :confused02:


----------



## ag8416 (Apr 8, 2007)

ricefarmer said:


> if u gonna post this at least have a dam picture


well said


----------



## LawFitz (Jul 10, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know bro... I'm a damned fool for not taking a pic that night to share with you guys. My main point with this thread was to find someone else out there who maybe has a pic of this girl for me to share with my buddies at work.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I hope so, otherwise I'm gonna have to kill you for this. Good Luck


----------



## scratch2win (Oct 15, 2006)

I saw her down in hollywood very hot


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

> I'm a damned fool for not taking a pic that night to share with you guys.


Screw the pic should have went for the one night stand who cares if she has a boyfriend who can kick the living shit out of you.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Screw the pic should have went for the one night stand.


*This is the first time I agree with you.* :thumbsup:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Boxing>MMA said:


> Screw the pic should have went for the one night stand who cares if she has a boyfriend who can kick the living shit out of you.


lmao that gave me a good laugh, but well said:thumbsup: , btw whoevers dating ali is one lucky bastard, hottest ring girl i ever seen


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree:sign04:


----------



## zyo (May 13, 2007)

This is Diego's MySpace. Perhaps you can find the pic of the GF here...

www.myspace.com/18263390


----------



## zyo (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Noize (May 29, 2007)

That pic is so ****, and for some reason I don't like Diego. His fighting style is too basic for my likings.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I went to his myspace page see if there are pics on there and all I could find was this....

Is this her...









but people are making it sound like this is his girl...









and whats up with this pic lol...


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Am I the only one that is more surprised that Diego is actually with a girl?


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

Wise said:


> I want to see some popular sports superstar with some fat 400 pound whale on his arm. Just to go against the grain.


he aint a superstar but i wouldnt get into the octagon with josh haynes wife she makes kimbo look sexy


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

I'm guessing this might be the girl.








Someone suggested it may be his sister though so I dunno. She gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from me regardless though.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

g_godd said:


> he aint a superstar but i wouldnt get into the octagon with josh haynes wife she makes kimbo look sexy


Josh Haynes and wife:









Now, I'm not saying this woman is wonderfully attractive but c'mon. I think you got a mancrush on Kimbo or something


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> I'm guessing this might be the girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure thats his sister, though if I was him I'd still hit it :thumb02:


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

shat what the hell was i thinking your right shes ugly but she aint 300 pound bearded street fighter ugly one of those mental block things i guess maybe i was thinking of someone elses wife that brunette biatch with diego sure doesnt deserve her own thread either though i wouldnt give her a second look


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

the girl on the left is super hot....damn..
Anyways, i think its his sister..since everyone says hes dating ali or something


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> I'm pretty sure thats his sister, though if I was him I'd still hit it :thumb02:


*Damn shes not that hot, but right now Ill will defenetly hit it.*:sarcastic12:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> Josh Haynes and wife:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


g godd is a loon. is she a 10? no. is she UGLY?!? no. average pretty. i thought she was gonna look like this:










^^^^ see that?!?!? ^^^^ now THAT is ugly, personified.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:


> g godd is a loon. is she a 10? no. is she UGLY?!? no. average pretty. i thought she was gonna look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WTF happend to her???*


----------



## noobydooby (Apr 7, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> and whats up with this pic lol...



I knew he was an alien in disguise! That's him when he first arrived on this planet and was having his fake skin test fitted.. :drink02:


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Noize said:


> That pic is so ****, and for some reason I don't like Diego. His fighting style is too basic for my likings.


No self-respecting gay men would pose for pictures like that.

Personally I like Diego's fighting style- or at least his style before he got Technical Striker's Syndrome. His fight with Nick Diaz was unbelievable, as was his fight with Karo.


----------



## bigpapi34 (Jun 2, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the truth, why would someone even start a thread like this without a pic in mind :confused03:


----------



## lambpie (Jun 2, 2007)

a lot of women are really attracted to fighters, and not for the money. Its about knowing a guy can protect them but i also personally think that guys that compete in combat sports are very unlikely to beat on their gf's due to the fact they understand that violence isnt something you use to control a woman.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Uchi said:


>


I like the one on the right, reminds me of a young valerie bertinelli.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Uchi said:


> the girl on the left is super hot....damn..
> Anyways, i think its his sister..since everyone says hes dating ali or something




True...the girl on the left is quite attractive. 

However that giant ******* vein pulsating from Bitch #2's forehead isnt exactly helping her appeal. 

Left girl>Right


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:
 

> g godd is a loon. is she a 10? no. is she UGLY?!? no. average pretty. i thought she was gonna look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****, that woman is ugly....HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

lambpie said:


> a lot of women are really attracted to fighters, and not for the money. Its about knowing a guy can protect them but i also personally think that guys that compete in combat sports are very unlikely to beat on their gf's due to the fact they understand that violence isnt something you use to control a woman.



Yeah but a lot of fighters always have those blonde hair, bimbo, plastic chest looking broads. The kind you see with all muscle-head dudes wether they're fighters or not.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

How to spot a rich guy, or Sumo star in japan:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

no MMA fighter has a hotter chik than BJ raise01:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well ufcjunkie seems to of confirmed who his girlfriend is and they also say Dana isn't to happy about it....










UFCjunkie.com Source: Diego Sanchez-Ali Sonoma Relationship Riles UFC -- UFC news at UFCjunkie.com


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> I want to see some popular sports superstar with some fat 400 pound whale on his arm. Just to go against the grain.


LOL...repped for originality and delivery:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> no MMA fighter has a hotter chik than BJ raise01:


Andrei Arlovski.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*I seen AA lady shes hot but I havent seen a pic of her lately, do you have a link???*


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Andrei Arlovski's girlfriend's name is Patricia Mikula, here's a pic of her.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> Andrei Arlovski's girlfriend's name is Patricia Mikula, here's a pic of her.


raise01: raise01: raise01: *OUTSTANDING, thank you very much bro!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> raise01: raise01: raise01: *OUTSTANDING, thank you very much bro!!!* :thumbsup:


My pleasure...believe me :sarcastic12:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> My pleasure...believe me :sarcastic12:


*Where is she from???*


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

If my memory is correct, she's a model from Poland. Too bad she doesn't like AA hairy like the beast he used to be, it's making him timid in fights. heh


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

She's 24 years old and from Poland. She's also been a Playboy "Cybergirl" and is now an IFL ring girl.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

Thought He Was Gay?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Gallows said:


> If my memory is correct, she's a model from Poland. Too bad she doesn't like AA hairy like the beast he used to be, it's making him timid in fights. heh


*I like her tits man, now a days alot of girls are flat from their chest, but not this one, AA is a lucky bastard.*


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

That girl is ******* SEXY



IMPALED 666 said:


> *I like her tits man, now a days alot of girls are flat from their chest, but not this one, AA is a lucky bastard.*


Whos that in your avi?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> That girl is ******* SEXY
> 
> 
> Whos that in your avi?


Looks like Paris Hilton on her way to the county


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> That girl is ******* SEXY
> 
> 
> Whos that in your avi?


*Is that whore Paris Hilton on her way to jail, she thought she could get away cause she has money, guess what b*tch not this time, I still cant believe OJ Simpson was found not guilty, mean while Varg had to be in prison, why man why???.*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Is that whore Paris Hilton on her way to jail, she thought she could get away cause she has money, guess what b*tch not this time, I still cant believe OJ Simpson was found not guilty, mean while Varg have to be in prison, why man why???.*


Awww no more parties and shopping with Daddy's credit card :sad03: :sad03:

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I hope she gets stabbed with a rusty shank


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

AA girl wins

by unanamous decision 

ahaha at least with all that condom depot sponsoring...AA wont have to worry about runnin to the gas station to pick up some rubbers


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Is that whore Paris Hilton on her way to jail, she thought she could get away cause she has money, guess what b*tch not this time*


I love it man... I fuckin love it
Paris is gonna get so raped she won't remember her own name :thumb02:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> I love it man... I fuckin love it
> Paris is gonna get so raped she won't remember her own name :thumb02:


in solitare i think not


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> raise01: raise01: raise01: *OUTSTANDING, thank you very much bro!!!* :thumbsup:


I love her. She easily beats Diego and BJs.

I guess you cant go purely off pictures though since they can do so much shit with them these days.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

guys that are seen in public with hot women can still be gay.

how many girls will be out of work with xyience getting ditched by everybody????? who's going to pay for their implants?!?!?!?

Josh Hayne's wife has kind of a disturbing masculine look about her. But I have to give him props for not being with some fake-boob, tranny makeup, dumb ass big headed coke freak like so many other fighters are.

BTW any woman from poland, or russia, or any other eastern or central european country which is broke and crime ridden, who say they're "models", are ex-hookers. especially when they have 5th-rate lip augmentation, and would have been hot without it.

women who are attracted to fighters b/c they can "protect" them are retarded. So they probably do need someone to look after them. 

btw paris won't learn shit in jail, except that there's no blackberrys or treos allowed in there. she won't get shanked b/c she'll be isolated from the other prisoners.

she's 26, it's not like she's 18 anymore, f***ing pathetic


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Is that whore Paris Hilton on her way to jail, she thought she could get away cause she has money, guess what b*tch not this time, I still cant believe OJ Simpson was found not guilty, mean while Varg had to be in prison, why man why???.*


paris hilton is a sweat heart she fu*ked up like a lot of people but noone sees her for what she is they just assume shes stuck up because shes rich i wouldnt give AA's woman a second look but i did jerk off for an hour or so to that xyience girl on the left wooooooo weeeeeeee that is a god damn beautiful face to bad she aint chubby


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

hollando said:


> in solitare i think not


Of course nothing will actually happen to her.  
We all know, when the person who makes a few mil. a year and the person who barely gets by go to jail, one of them gets to live in a Hotel with bars on the windows while the other gets fucked up the ass and shanked. Society BLOWS :thumbsdown:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> Of course nothing will actually happen to her.
> We all know, when the person who makes a few mil. a year and the person who barely gets by go to jail, one of them gets to live in a Hotel with bars on the windows while the other gets fucked up the ass and shanked. Society BLOWS :thumbsdown:


thats hollywood for yah man

the only place where you smoke crack.....commit ****.....and insult an entire nation of believers....and still have a job 

**** society is fuckeddd


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

:sarcastic12: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12:


asskicker said:


> I love her. She easily beats Diego and BJs.
> 
> I guess you cant go purely off pictures though since they can do so much shit with them these days.


*YOU LOVE HER??? back off bro shes mine, LOL yeah man shes hot.* :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im gonna get flamed for this, but I made out with Paris Hilton at Pascha in NYC like a year and half ago at Pascha's s&m party...belive it or not.....im not lying!!!


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> I love it man... I fuckin love it
> Paris is gonna get so raped she won't remember her own name :thumb02:


*
I bet some mean **** is rapeing Paris right now them big buff ******.*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Im gonna get flamed for this, but I made out with Paris Hilton at Pascha in NYC like a year and half ago at Pascha's s&m party...belive it or not.....im not lying!!!


*WHY THE HELL DO I BELIEVE YOU????*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

edit...


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Lol with Paris Hilton I don't even doubt you. She made out with like half the people on that show the simple life. GJ, lol, she probably gave you mono or something though :thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I.P.Freely said:


> No self-respecting gay men would pose for pictures like that.
> 
> Personally I like Diego's fighting style- or at least his style before he got Technical Striker's Syndrome. His fight with Nick Diaz was unbelievable, as was his fight with Karo.


don't seem to find any of those "self-respecting gay men" around.. from what I've seen gay dudes are all about flaunting their gayness.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> Lol with Paris Hilton I don't even doubt you. She made out with like half the people on that show the simple life. GJ, lol, she probably gave you mono or something though :thumb02:


*I also believe Jdun, Paris is such a whore she will sleep with anyone, shes probably having sex with her cell mate right know.*


----------

